# what is the oddest outcross of apbt blood you have seen?



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

my friend has a peterson and woodsforest dog that is amazing lookiing?
what bloodlines have you seen crossed that you normally wouldnt see?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I have heard two mentions of bully x gamebred that were just... well, kinda senseless to me. If I remember correctly, both were mentioned on this board. I'm thinking they were Gotti x Jeep and Chinaman x Razors Edge.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ive seen a patricks x gaff which was cute but worthless for reason running lose with a pure bred re puppy that was clumsy as all get out,looked to be part mastiff or bulldog also.both were sweet dogs!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I believe Camelot has this game X bully combo going on....someone correct me if I'm wrong. His dogs tend to look all bowed out and kinda odd looking.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

MADBood said:


> I believe Camelot has this game X bully combo going on....someone correct me if I'm wrong. His dogs tend to look all bowed out and kinda odd looking.


Depends on which Camelot dogs you see. They have bred large dogs as well as small game dogs. There are actually 2 Camelots and I believe they both still breed both styles.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just remembered another one. I think it was Greyline x Mayday. The guy said he'd done the cross before, and they made good working dogs. Thought that was interesting.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

There's a breeder in NC that i've noticed from reading her ad (thats in the trader EVERY week) mixed Falins/Razor Edge.


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

intresting crosses


----------

